# Natasha and Clint



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I know a bit about genetics through intensive and never ending research, but I am unfamiliar with fox mice.
Natasha is my four month old black self female, she is absolutely crazy and I love her I take her everywhere with me, she carries blue fox and longhair. Clint is a blue fox male his fur is kind of thick but not longhaired, I got him recently and he and Natasha have been together for a couple of days..and I do believe Natasha is pregnant...this is my very first time breeding mice. What do y'all think the babies might look like?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You should get black and blue tans and foxes. You may get longhairs if the blue carries it, and you could well get other self-based colours too like chocolate, lilac, dove, etc. Best of luck with the litter.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks SarahY. I'm hoping for a longhair. I will probably end up with foxes, it would be awesome to end up with Chocolate I have always wanted that color as well as lilac and Dove. I will keep y'all updated on that


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

A mouse can't carry fox, it's not one gene. A fox is a c diluted tan. The tan gene can't be carried (well dominant red tan you wouldn't be able to tell by looking and pied can cover it up) so if a mouse is not a tan it won't have the tan gene. The c dilute genes can be carried.

So if your black self girl carries a c dilute gene put to a fox as above you can get fox. Do u know what there parents are?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

As I said I'm not familiar with tans and foxes. But I do know who Natasha's parents are not Clint's. Chief is a longhaired self male & Dixie was a gray fox, they belong to a friend of mine who breeds for her turtles food and who i recently found out was the one who put Natasha and her now deceased brother Charlie in my locker. I'm breeding for pets...and Charlie was a longhaired black fox, I don't know anything about the rest of their siblings, though. So I only assumed she carried tan/fox and longhaired.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So if her mother was a Fox she carries a c dilute gene.
Don't worrie we all lurn somewhere. Habe you seen this website? It's my genetic bible
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=5


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks again, 
I checked out that website and no I've never seen it before, but it's got some of the info I needed


----------

